# When A 200' Reel....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

is just enough to get to the city main


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Definitely your lucky day, by the skin of your teeth.

I have cleared a few drains with the last inch of cable.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Look at it this way: You didn't need anymore to finish the job!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

That's where a prior reterm to say 177' would have hurt you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> That's where a prior reterm to say 177' would have hurt you.


Yep. I'm down to 180 on my mini.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Yep. I'm down to 180 on my mini.


173' here


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Cuda said:


> That's where a prior reterm to say 177' would have hurt you.














Is that where you had some work done on the cable and it is now shorter than the original?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that where you had some work done on the cable and it is now shorter than the original?


Yea usually if you loose 30' you are still good to go but if you kink the cable 1/2 way at 100' then you are crying and have to buy a complete new pushrod.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Speaking of crying I just kinked my 325' cable in the middle and it's only purpose is for the long jobs so I have to replace it... grrrrr


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

My old 200' is at 110' after my son kinked it .


----------

